# Hop combos.....



## beerbear (24/1/14)

Hey guys,
Just looking for some inspiration here.... got my staple recipe's all sorted but now Im looking to play around with different combos of hops. My staples are a LCPA I made up with the spead sheet and my version of dr smurto s golden ale,
completely open to sugestions.....
Different styles.....
JUST BEER WITH FLAVOR

AAAAAANNNNNNDDDDDDD GO!!!!!!!!!!


View attachment 68153


----------



## daveHQ (24/1/14)

I've just made a bright ale using B saaz (motueka) and cascade, tastes great, a very good combo

Nelson goes good with cascade too


----------



## MichaelM (24/1/14)

John Palmer has a good write up on hop characteristics. http://howtobrew.com/section1/chapter5-3.html

For those who like pictures more try the hop aroma wheel.
http://www.hopunion.com/aroma-wheel/

Hope this helps in selecting you hop types mate.


----------



## Aydos (25/1/14)

What hops would you recommends and at what times for a really piney IPA? I'm thinking along the lines of a tower 10 IPA, maybe Chinook all the way through, some simcoe around 15-30 and Columbus late.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## beerbear (25/1/14)

the chinook and simcoe sound good but never used columbus.. chinook and cascade are like best mates for me, also got some citra and target on the way and gunna play around with them.



aydos said:


> What hops would you recommends and at what times for a really piney IPA? I'm thinking along the lines of a tower 10 IPA, maybe Chinook all the way through, some simcoe around 15-30 and Columbus late.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


----------



## beerbear (25/1/14)

daveHQ said:


> I've just made a bright ale using B saaz (motueka) and cascade, tastes great, a very good combo Nelson goes good with cascade too


I have done a saaz and Willamette together they weren't bad but it lacked alot I needed to up the doses. but will give it a go


----------

